# Types of Questions to Ask a Breeder...?



## FrenchToast (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm hopefully buying a hedgehog between this weekend and next, and I definitely know I'm going to be seeing him/her this weekend.

What types of questions should I ask?
I have a small list right now that includes:
USDA #
Proof of Veterinary Visits / Vet's Name
Health Guarantee
Problems in Lineage(Health wise)
Ask to see where they're kept, and parents.
Food, bedding, water, etc. they use.
Pedigree(That's Lineage though right?)
How much are they handled.
And if they could be returned if we don't work out or problems occur.

Is there anything else I should ask?

I also need to know what to look for that could set off bad vibes.

Thanks! : ]


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I can not think of any other questions you should ask. oh wait, Ask for a small baggie of the food the hedgie is eating so you can transistion hedgie to your food.

Just so you know, they do not need a USDA # if they have 3 or less females. Some breeders will not allow you in where they have new moms or even allow you to be where the animals are kept. I allow people into the "barn" all the time, even with new moms. I acclimate my animals to noise so that they are used to people being in the room.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

If they won't let you in the room/area where their hedgies are kept, make sure you have them bring out a few to show you. Check to see that the hedgies look healthy, not skinny or cold or anything like that. If the breeder seems like they are avoiding questions or doesn't know what they are doing, I wouldn't buy from them.

Do they have a website? That's a great way to see how they do things.

If they don't supply pedigrees ask where they got their hedgehogs. If they are from pet shops or such (not other breeders) then I would rethink buying from them.

Hope you've found a good breeder and will get a hedgie soon!


----------



## FrenchToast (Sep 4, 2009)

Alright, thanks everyone!
I've already reserved a little male from there, and I'm going up to see him this Monday.
He's ADORABLE. About 6 1/2 weeks, but kind've smaller than the other males.

Even if I don't choose him, and get a female, I'm naming it Toast. : P


----------



## CuteHedgieGirl (Aug 28, 2009)

Toast is a cute name  
i like food/drink related name's for pets!!
hence: my hedgehogs name is Latte


----------

